# not sure if this would go here but lets try to debunk this myth



## pitchblackcls6 (Jul 28, 2010)

some words from Adire Audio i agree, how does everyone else feel?

http://www.adireaudio.com/Files/DualVoiceCoilDrivers.pdf


----------



## JBrown (Jan 19, 2011)

so glad Adire kept their technical sheets after their demise.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

"NEVER wire 2 channels of an amp together"

Total agreement :bash:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Good info but what kid is only going to use 1Kw of their 2Kw sub capacity lol....so they can adjust the Q. But yes, most people should read all those papers if they have not. In fact they should have in highschool....


----------

